# My Pizza oven, and its roof



## stef (7 Sep 2013)

This project kept me busy a fair bit this spring.
i constructed this from salvaged material (bricks from the old fireplace, stones from some local collapsed walls)
here are a few pictures of the build

















































































































































































Needless to say, it cooks the best pizzas in the world !
next, the roof has to come up to protect the oven this winter.
this is the plan, i work should start in a coule of weeks time.


Timber will be Douglas fir


----------



## Baldhead (7 Sep 2013)

Needless to say, it makes the best pizzas in the world! 

Now that's a bold statement, I will need your full address so I can pop over just to confirm that it does indeed 'make the best pizzas in the world.

Now to the build, lots of WIP pictures which I like, and the oven itself, it's brill, very nice build, infact I'll admit to being just a tad jealous, you should be very proud of yourself. =D> =D> =D> 

Baldhead


----------



## Harbo (7 Sep 2013)

Nice job - you really must love pizzas? 

But I suppose you can bake other things as well - bread, pies etc?


Rod


----------



## Flynnwood (7 Sep 2013)

Harbo":2nm17wmn said:


> Nice job - you really must love pizzas?
> 
> But I suppose you can bake other things as well - bread, pies etc?
> 
> ...




That oven is crying out for Kleftico  

With 24 hours cooking time. Well worth trying imo.


----------



## gregmcateer (8 Sep 2013)

Baldhead":2wfza1rf said:


> Needless to say, it makes the best pizzas in the world!
> 
> Now that's a bold statement, I will need your full address so I can pop over just to confirm that it does indeed 'make the best pizzas in the world.
> 
> ...



Ditto =D> =D>


----------



## Alex H (8 Sep 2013)

Flynnwood":tmqxes9m said:


> Kleftico
> 
> With 24 hours cooking time. Well worth trying imo.



I had no idea what that was, so looked it up - hope he's not going to try the original version :shock: 

From the Waitrose website;

_*In Greek, kleftiko means -stolen meat-," says Theodore Kyriakou, owner of London restaurant, The Real Greek. "According to legend, this dish would be made with a lamb stolen from a flock as it grazed on a hillside. The thief would cook the meat over many hours in a hole in the ground, sealed with mud so that no steam could escape to give him away." *_


----------



## Mcluma (8 Sep 2013)

Very nice work

Where did you get the plans on how to build one?


----------



## stef (9 Sep 2013)

plans came from reading on the subject, and finding out waht made a decent oven.
It's not that complicated, but it does require some thinking.


----------



## Togalosh (9 Sep 2013)

Very nice ! That puts my old plans to shame.. I had planned something far less grand.

What is the wooden piece for ?..it's too thick for a shovel (?)


----------



## EddieJ (10 Sep 2013)

Very nice Stef, certainly food for thought there. 

Have you installed a dampner into the chimney design?

I also wondered about the thickness of the pizza peel.


----------



## Tierney (10 Sep 2013)

Very nice.

DT


----------



## Steve Maskery (11 Sep 2013)

I would love to live in a climate where it was worth building such a structure. Once you've made your own pizza and cooked it in an oven like that, Domino's doesn't quite cut the mustard any more, does it?
=D> =D>


----------



## stef (13 Sep 2013)

Steve Maskery":2c9tlff8 said:


> I would love to live in a climate where it was worth building such a structure. Once you've made your own pizza and cooked it in an oven like that, Domino's doesn't quite cut the mustard any more, does it?
> =D> =D>



yes, you are right...
you cant go back, and you pizzas do take 3h to get ready (the time to get the oven to 250C)
The pizza board is 18mm thick. perfect thickness.

you prepare your pizza on the wooden board (beach) and you slide it off in the oven.
you then use a smaller, stainless steel one, to get the cooked pizza out (<2mm thick).
i also made the stainless one. but it's nowhere near as pretty as the beach one.

Best thing about this is that you can get 10's of people together for a good meal, without spending days in the kitchen !


----------



## EddieJ (13 Sep 2013)

Thanks for explaining about the board, I hadn't even considered the need for two. 

I'd also love your metal work skills, but sadly I just don't have the patience for it.


----------



## dedee (17 Sep 2013)

Hi Stef,
nice to see that you have not been twiddling your thumbs during the summer  . This must mean that the inside of your house is all now complete? 

Are the trestles in your other thread to be used for the roof construction?

It has taken me all summer to nearly complete the garden gate - glued it up 1 hour ago. I don't know how you find the time.

Cheers


Andy


----------



## stef (19 Sep 2013)

well... of course, the inside of the house is (nearly) finished !
but, you know.. stomach first, you cant live without a pizza oven !
and yes, the trestles are for the roof. i started cutting tenons and various bits, but i havent received all the douglas yet. It should arrive next week !


----------



## stef (1 Nov 2013)

The frame is up, almost complete.
















The concrete around the posts brackets has now set, so the support has been removed (the horizontal bits on which the structure was resting)
this weekend, i'll try to plank the rook, if the weather improves a bit !
i'll also give it a coat of protector.


----------



## bugbear (1 Nov 2013)

Wow. That's a really nice, albeit small scale, piece of timber framing.

BugBear


----------



## stef (3 Nov 2013)

I finally got a chance to plank the roof.
I now have to source enough iles for a decent cover !


























I will then have to work on the worktop and the chemney


----------



## dedee (5 Nov 2013)

Excellant stuff as always Stef. 

Nice to see that you have got rid of that god awful conifer hedge too.

cheers

NDY


----------



## jimmy rivers (5 Nov 2013)

=D> This is great!


----------



## stef (5 Nov 2013)

cheers !
well, the leylandi has taken a beating over the summer.
we fell 90 trees, and shredded most of it.
I still have a massive amounts of cuttings to get rid of though !


----------

